# uvesafb i nvidia

## bdronka

Witam,

mam problem z uruchomieniem rozdzielczości 1920x1200 w konsoli, to co zrobiłem:

- konfiguracja kernela - wkompilowane:

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE="/usr/share/v86d/initramfs"

CONFIG_FB_BOOT_VESA_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_FB_UVESA=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_FB_EFI=y

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK_SIZE=64

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE_COLUMNS=80

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE_ROWS=25

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_DETECT_PRIMARY=y

klibc i v86d zainstalowane i dla pewności jeszcze raz przebudowane

konfiguracja gruba:

menuentry "nvme0n1p3 gentoo linux 4.4.39" {

set root=(hd0,3)

linux /boot/4.4.39 root=/dev/nvme0n1p3 video=uvesafb:1920x1200-24,mtrr:3,ywrap splash=verbose,fadein,fadeout,theme:natural_gentoo resume=/dev/nvme0n1p5 init=/usr/lib/systemd/systemd

initrd  /boot/natural_gentoo

}

w logach:

[    0.000000] Command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/4.4.39 root=/dev/nvme0n1p3 video=uvesafb:1920x1200-24,mtrr:3,ywrap splash=verbose,fadein,fadeout,theme:natural_gentoo resume=/dev/nvme0n1p5 init=/usr/lib/systemd/systemd

[    0.000000] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/4.4.39 root=/dev/nvme0n1p3 video=uvesafb:1920x1200-24,mtrr:3,ywrap splash=verbose,fadein,fadeout,theme:natural_gentoo resume=/dev/nvme0n1p5 init=/usr/lib/systemd/systemd

[    5.322111] uvesafb: Getting VBE info block failed (eax=0x4f00, err=1)

[    5.322273] uvesafb: vbe_init() failed with -22

[    5.322431] uvesafb: probe of uvesafb.0 failed with error -22

czytałem manuale v86d i splashutils od gentoo, arch i wszystko wydaje się być poprawnie.....gdzie może tkwić błąd?

----------

## jarlath

Cześć,

Czytałem, że są problemy z uruchomieniem uvesafb i nowszych zamkniętych sterowników NVIDIA.

Sam będę podobną konfigurację ćwiczył niebawem na swoim komputerze. Z tego co widzę u Ciebie to źródło problemu może być w kernelu z 

CONFIG_FB_EFI=y 

ale nie mam pewności.

----------

## bdronka

 *jarlath wrote:*   

> Cześć,
> 
> Czytałem, że są problemy z uruchomieniem uvesafb i nowszych zamkniętych sterowników NVIDIA.
> 
> Sam będę podobną konfigurację ćwiczył niebawem na swoim komputerze. Z tego co widzę u Ciebie to źródło problemu może być w kernelu z 
> ...

 

ok, załóżmy nie używam sterowników nvidii, w ogóle środowiska graficznego - i lipa. też nie działa... Korzystałbym z noveau, jednak przypadkowo co jakiś czas zawiesza sie komputer.....w nvidi-drivers za to zawiesza sie blokada ekranu i musze z konsoli wpisywac loginctl unlock-sessions.....

----------

## jarlath

Cześć,

Na szybko odpaliłem i z EFI konsola ma lepszą rozdzielczość, ale nie wydaje mi się żeby to było 1920x1200. Dla przykładu w laptopie na karcie intela rozdzielczość w konsoli jest właściwa nawet bez specjalnych przygotowań. Mam wrażenie, że dla nvidia trzeba będzie zrobić initrd ze strownikami w szczególności nvidia-drm, tak żeby żeby skorzystać z KMS. Uvesafb też mi się nie udało odpalić na GTX1070 mimo starań. Jak znowu znajdę trochę wolnego czasu to będę drążył temat dalej. Na sterownikach 357.26 z kartami GTX1070+GTX960 nic niepokojącego na razie się nie dzieje i nie doświadczam żadnych zamrożeń czy innych problemów.

----------

